

Ask HN:  Why would MtGox delete all their tweets if things are going to be okay? - sillysaurus2

I&#x27;m trying to think of reasons why they would delete their tweets under the assumption that everything will be fine.  Why would they do it, knowing that they&#x27;ll eventually re-enable withdraws?  I&#x27;m looking for the most convincing argument.  Because if the most convincing argument isn&#x27;t very convincing, then I&#x27;m going to sell my goxcoins on bitcoinbuilder.
======
goldenkey
You're in denial. Get out, quick, you were silly to use a cryptocurrency as a
speculative investment in the first place. The tulip bulbs are collapsing,
maybe you can actually produce something worthwhile instead of putting all
your energy into stressing out about a guessing game.

~~~
kordless
Stop making blaming statements based on your own guess based assumptions.
Cryptocurrencies are not silly, but the software people write at times that
use them can be.

------
paulhauggis
Lawsuits. Lots of money is at stake. They will be sued.

